# Glacier Pro Plow mount for 2006 Polaris Ranger?



## Jash (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a 2015 Glacier Pro Plow I want to put on a 2006 Polaris Ranger. It has full hydraulics. Just need a compatible mount to fit the system. Polaris doesn't seem to make anything to fit older than a 2013 Ranger 900. I have the mount to fit a 2014 Ranger which is what I originally bought it for. Its actually for sale and my father wants to fit it to his 2006. Maybe modifying the original mount is the only way to make it work for him. Upgraded to a Western Impact V-plow.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

thinking you'll have to modify the Original mount to fit to your older ranger.

sorry not any help at all on this


----------

